

Ask HN:Can I incorporate my web startup in the US? - thakobyan

 I&#x27;m an international student holding F-1 visa?
======
prattbhatt
The founder of Freshdesk wrote a nice blogpost on this a few years ago:
[http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-
corporatio...](http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-corporation-
from-outs/)

------
rl12345
Legally, yes you can.

But should you?

One of the great advantages of the internet is that it allows you to launch
and test a new a product without all the bureaucracy that comes along with a
traditional company.

And bureaucracy = financial and time costs.

My advice is to only incorporate in the US if you have a STRONG reason to. If
no STRONG reason found, don't incorporate yet and ask yourself this question
again X weeks from now.

------
abofh
Corporations are people, so yes; Contact your lawyer though, your situation is
non-trivial, and screwing it up could cost you more than the profits.

------
michaelstewart
I would definitely talk to a lawyer. You might be able to incorporate a
company but not legally work for your company.

~~~
thakobyan
Yes I talked to some lawyers and that's what they told me. Thank you!!!

